# Apple Watch et perte d'iPhone



## euclide (5 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Dans 2-3 mois après la présentation de la prochaine montre, je vais acheter la Series 2 ou autre. Je verrai. 

Une question me chagrine, que se passe-t-il si on perd l'iPhone lié à la montre ?
On ne sait plus délier la montre et l'iPhone perdu ? Ou peut-on le faire via iCloud.com où la montre elle-même ?

Merci.


----------



## fousfous (5 Juillet 2017)

Tu peux passer en Apple Store sûr pour la réinitialiser


----------



## euclide (5 Juillet 2017)

Merci pour la réponse. 

En même temps, le l'AS le plus proche de chez moi est à 200 bornes... :-(


----------



## fousfous (5 Juillet 2017)

Je viens de vérifier sur la mienne et il y a un réinitialiser dans les réglages, donc tu peux faire de ta montre aussi


----------



## euclide (5 Juillet 2017)

Merci, ça m'aurait étonné que rien ne soit prévu ;-)


----------



## mccawley2012 (5 Juillet 2017)

Tu pourra la réinitialiser mais elle sera toujours lier à ton compte iCloud , il faudra la réactiver avec '' au moins " tes identifiants.
Edit : et je ne sais pas si tu pourra la réactiver d'un autre téléphone.


----------



## euclide (11 Juillet 2017)

Hello,
J'ai trouvé ceci sur le site d'Apple...

*Si vous ne disposez pas de votre ancien iPhone ni d’une sauvegarde*
_Vous devez effacer le contenu de votre Apple Watch, puis la jumeler avec votre nouvel iPhone. Si vous êtes invité à procéder à une restauration à partir d’une sauvegarde des données de votre montre, sélectionnez la plus récente. Les données provenant des applications Activité et Exercice ou les réglages ayant subi une modification depuis la dernière sauvegarde seront perdus.

Si vous ne disposez pas d’une sauvegarde des données de votre iPhone, vous devez configurer votre Apple Watch en tant que nouvelle montre. Toutes les données des apps Activité et Exercice ou les réglages précédents seront perdus. Cependant, tous les autres contenus seront synchronisés entre votre nouvel iPhone et l’Apple Watch._

C'est bizarre, ça laisse penser que si on vole une montre on sait l'utiliser.
Sauf si effectivement, il faut lui encoder le login et mdp icloud.

@++


----------

